# Australia Migration plan 2015-2016



## Nanduu123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Good news,it is has mentioned in Australia migration website-news-migration plan 2015-2016.
-discussion paper
-proposal paper


There is a lot of proposals from stakeholders to supported to reduce the English proficiency in many ways ,such as ,introduce average band score and proficiency to be fixed by occupation for all types of PR visas after 1 July 2015.

Eagerly waiting for good news from migration department.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

From where did you get fhis information


----------



## Nanduu123 (Dec 11, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> From where did you get fhis information


Go to Australia government website.

Www.immi.gov.au/news


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

The link does not open......


----------



## Nanduu123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Try to Google for news Australia


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

I am also waiting for this news ..please update if reduced to average band scores


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

really hope DIBP will reduce the ielts requirement to average score


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

are you talking about this?

https://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Doc...ration-Programme-2015-16-Discussion-Paper.pdf


----------



## Nanduu123 (Dec 11, 2014)

John295 said:


> are you talking about this?
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Documents/discussion-papers/Migration-Programme-2015-16-Discussion-Paper.pdf


Of course.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

When will expect the migration changes for the year 2015-16? any changes coming ...


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi,

we can expect the changes to be in effect from next financial year or anytime during the next financial year. But this will only happen if it get passed from the house.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

danielm said:


> When will expect the migration changes for the year 2015-16? any changes coming ...


i think maybe mid-june. some minor changes can be published anytime eg validity of skill assessment, pro rata invitation... but if there is any change to the point system or SOL, i think they will announce in advance but not very early, maybe one/two weeks before 1/7


----------



## Nanduu123 (Dec 11, 2014)

andyyangjian said:


> i think maybe mid-june. some minor changes can be published anytime eg validity of skill assessment, pro rata invitation... but if there is any change to the point system or SOL, i think they will announce in advance but not very early, maybe one/two weeks before 1/7


Exactly 1 July we can expect the changes.


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

I too am hoping they don't remove anything from the SOL. I've already completed the IELTS and received my ACS Skills Assessment. Removing an occupation now would make a lot of people very angry.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Nursing australia changes the English requirement from each 7 to overall 7 but not less than any of each module to 6.5


----------



## Nanduu123 (Dec 11, 2014)

danielm said:


> Nursing australia changes the English requirement from each 7 to overall 7 but not less than any of each module to 6.5


Wow good news....
Where did you find the information?


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

Good news for Nurses as It makes them eligible to apply with lesser IELTS score however, does not give points for language requirement.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

danielm,

Is this rule applicable right away or from poat July


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

The new requirements starts from July onwards


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.nursingmidwiferyboard.gov.au/News/2015-05-21-media-release-english-language.aspx


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

looks like a good sign, hope good news coming in the next few weeks


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

If only they'd make the same change in general skills assessment - I'd have 65 points! Some of the guys here have taken IELTS 10+ times and the fluctuation in band scores can vary a great deal. Seems ridiculous that a missing 0.5 points in one section can't be compensated by an awesome overall score and that very same 0.5 points can take a whole 10 points from a very good English speaker!

/End VENT


----------

